# The kidnapping



## Balrog (Jun 30, 2015)

There was a blonde woman who was having financial troubles so she decided to 
kidnap a child and demand a ransom.  She went to a local park, grabbed a 
little boy, took him behind a tree and wrote this note: 

"I have kidnapped your child.  Leave $10,000 in a plain brown bag behind 
the big oak tree in the park tomorrow at 7 AM. Signed, The Blonde." 

She pinned the note inside the boy's jacket and told him to go straight 
home.  The next morning, she returned to the park to find the $10,000 in a 
brown bag behind the big oak tree, just as she had instructed.  Also inside 
the bag was the following note... 

"Here is your money.  I cannot believe that one blonde would do this to 
another!"


----------

